# Photographic tricks



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So when it comes to bullies in general I have debated hard on the fact that the images you see online does not always actually represent the dog. How someone holds a camera or lighting can make huge effects.

If anyone else has photos that show differences like this in a single shot post them up!

I gave all the dogs some bones and I went to take pics of Stack.

These are the first pics of Stack with Flash. I was like well crap none of his muscle is showing 

















This is not a min later when I turned off the flash


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Huh...i can see the different without the flash....Guess that's why i don't use mine.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

very true photography can make a huge differance plus what can be done after the picture was taken as well. Not exactly photoshoping but you can change quite a bit when developing the pictures if a pro was used.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have had a problem with a lot of pictures of bullies i had seen online in the past, but when i saw some in real life i was pleasantly surprised. i loved the dogs immediately, and i felt like pictures did them no justice whatsoever. all it takes is a slight trick of the hand and the picture is completely different!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have seen it with all breeds of dogs. I saw it alot with Nevada and /or Larum dogs, where they looked off in alot of pedigree photos I saw, but upon going to Nevada Kennels and seeing so many of them they where not like the photos they where just standing wrong and the angles gave them a bigger look.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

it also has alot with these new digi cameras because alot have programs to fix pictures and this can change alot as well.

angle is a big thing as well like you said


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

The same is true of photos of people as well, but I know exactly what you mean about lighting and angles in dog photos. There are so many factors that determine what the dog is going to look like in a picture. I have taken so many pictures of Leela, and sometimes it's hard to believe that they are all of the same dog. I don't use any post-photo fixes or anything, it's all in digi camera settings, flash/no flash and angles.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I hate flash!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> it also has alot with these new digi cameras because alot have programs to fix pictures and this can change alot as well.
> 
> angle is a big thing as well like you said


This isn't editing this is just regular natural issues that can cause huge differences in how photos represent a dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These where taken 15 min apart of Bee. Huge difference in representation just due to posture and light.

One she looks like an overweight tank








The other she looks standard


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Looks like two difrent dogs


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> This isn't editing this is just regular natural issues that can cause huge differences in how photos represent a dog.


oh I understood that just giving other examples of the way photos can be change.


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

dont u jst hate wen u get ur dog in a good stack or pose then take a pic and the flash mucks the pic up haha and by the time u take the flash off ur dogs already run off doing something else Or wont get bak into that stack u wanted haha...

Pics r bwt a few seconds apart..lol..im pritty fast at changing the mode on my camera haha..
Flash On








Flash Off


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

Far Liv Stage Looks Completly Diff In Them Pics Ay!!..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

TheStunnah said:


> dont u jst hate wen u get ur dog in a good stack or pose then take a pic and the flash mucks the pic up haha and by the time u take the flash off ur dogs already run off doing something else Or wont get bak into that stack u wanted haha...


My camera is getting older and my dogs will be standing PERFECT watching something and my camera starts thinking and doesn't click..until they move and I get the pic of them walking away 

The photos above show a greta example of how color can be changed in a photo.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I've had similar issues the the flash as well. Where it'll not only ruin the definition of tone but color as well.

I find the best photos come out in evening sunlight with flash off in out side landscape mode. They come out looking more clear & crisp vs. flash giving a dull appearance

IE:
Flash On:









Flash Off:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sometimes they are better with flash.

Flash on:









Flash off:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! Sometimes...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think this is true for all people too, not just dogs  lol 

I love to get a SLR camera but they are so expensive I settled for a Cannon that has SLR technoligy, kind of. BUT I still need to prefect the lighting, it super helpful since the screen displays the aprature and what not as your changing them.

In any case, these pictures use a technology called HDR, my camera on my cell just added it when I last updated. pretty crazy. I guess the HDR technology takes 3 quick shots, one of back ground, one of middle and one close up. Sometimes they work, sometimes they make the person more washed out. Point is, you cant use this feature with the flash, but it still looks like I am using a flash!


On another note, how come my pictures are upside down???? They are right side up on my screen. I try and submit them sideways and they get switched. This is the first time they are upside down! lol. Sorry about that, but I tried to turn them upside down and re-attach and they are still getting flipped!!! What the hecK???


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Sometimes they are better with flash.
> 
> Flash off:


hahahahaha thats awesome and so true


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I am not a pro with photography, but it all depends on the angle, lighting, and zoom of the shot. If there is nothing to reference the size of the dog from any background like fence, chair, table, tires, cars, etc, then it's hard to tell what size is the dog and that's where the magic comes in. Angle and lighting/shadows of the shot will show the definition of the body. For example, a man standing with lighting infront of him, his abs will not show, but if you put the light from the top of his head pointing down to him, his abs will look awesome.


----------

